
Driverless tractors are here - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/08/31/bear-flag-robotics-self-driving-tractor-true-ventures.html?__twitter_impression=true
======
the_xenu_story
Awesome news. Hope they are not regulated into oblivion.

